# possible to print tagless label using dtg?



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to print a "tagless label" on the inside of the colar using a DTG machine? For example a logo and washing instructions. If so, what would be the pros and cons of this? What are the other options; because I only want to print to order at this stage. Thanks, J


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sure you can.....But might be expensive on a per unit basis.....


----------



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Royster, how about printing onto sleeves, and awkward place like the nape of the neck on the back of the T-shirt and the bottom corners, near the stitching? (Some DTG print firms are not prepared to do this)


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can do it but the bigger problem is trying to find someone to do it.....also, the more odd and/or difficult the print location is, the more costly the finished garment will be...


----------



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Royce


----------

